# marcher sur les mains



## agatheand

Bonjour,
dans le roman que je suis en train de lire (Pas Pleurer de Lydie Salvayre), dans un village espagnol (nous sommes en 1936) un jeune anarchiste cherche à barrer la route au jeune maire ("qui jouait à fond la carte stalinienne). Mais ses moyens sont faibles. Il ne lui reste qu'une seule issue: "jouer le troublefête, autrement dit marcher sur les mains, autrement dit refuser de marcher dans les combines de Diego".

J'ai peur de ne pas bien comprendre le sens de l'expression "marcher sur les mains". Dans le web on l'utilise surtout dans le sens propre. Est-ce qu'elle a, au contraire, un signifié idiomatique? Par exemple: faire le contraire de ce qu'on voudrait de lui?

Merci,
Agathe


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne connais aucun sens figuré à _marcher sur les mains_ ; il doit s'agir du sens propre.

Au fait, qui est Diego ? Est-ce le jeune maire ?


----------



## agatheand

Oui, Diego est le jeune maire, qui a le même age du jeune anarchiste. Les deux sont presentés come "le jour et la nuit".

Voilà ce qu'il fait, par exemple:
"Imiter des caquètements pendant les réunions que Diego organisait, faire les cornes du diable en chantant rumba la rumba la rumba la, ou lever le doigt à la manière d’un écolier pour déclarer Avant tout effort intellectuel, un conseil, mangez du perroquet ! le jetaient dans des joies enfantines que les villageois, vigoureusement, réprouvaient."

L'expression revient aussi dans un autre passage du roman:
"À l’adolescence, Diego se mit à rechercher le contact des garçons de son âge et, curieusement, le contact de José [le jeune anarchiste]. C’est qu’à l’époque, tous les adolescents recherchaient le contact de José, tous voulaient lui ressembler, tous voulaient *marcher sur les mains* comme lui (marcher sur les mains, c’est ce qu’il proposerait en quelque sorte aux paysans de son village en juillet 1936), tous essayaient de singer sa façon de s’habiller (mal) et de se coiffer (mal)..."


----------



## SergueiL

"marcher sur les mains" peut se comprendre au sens figuré comme "faire un chose extraordinaire, étonnante" (un exemple dans "Étonnez-moi, Benoît", chanson écrite par Patrick Modiano et chantée par Françoise Hardy il y a bien longtemps).


----------



## agatheand

Merci SergueiL. 
Pourtant l'action de marcher sur les mains est associée à celles de "jouer le troublefête" e de "refuser de marcher dans les combines de Diego". On ne pourrait pas indiquer ainsi quelqu'un qui est une sorte de "antitout"?


----------



## Roméo31

Juste après "refuser de marcher dans les combines de Diego" (voir le message initial), le texte se poursuit ainsi :



> Lui coller [à Diego] une bonne raclée constituait une option subsidiaire. Il [José] ne l'écartait pas.
> José nourrissait pour le sectarisme, pour l'autorité, pour la prudence et pour la rigidité que Diego incarnait un mépris profond, u mépris organique, un mépris incoercible qui l'amenait à *se livrer à des impertinences dès qu'il se trouvait à son contact. Imiter des caquètements pendant les réunions que Diego organisait, faire les cornes du diable en chantant  rumba la rumba la rumba la, ou lever Ledoigt à la manière d'un écolier pour déclarer Avant tout effort, un conseil, mangez du perroquet !* le jetaient dans des joies enfantines que les villageois, vigoureusement, réprouvaient.
> Et Diego ne supportaient pas ces accrocs apportés à sa mâle autorité, *qui le blessaient bien davantage que de sérieuses et très argumentées mises en cause*.



Ce contexte accrédite l'idée que José jouait les trouble-fête (les importuns) au sens propre du terme, au sens le plus concret du mot ; il se livrait à des facéties, à des plaisanteries notamment enfantines.* Il convient donc de prendre "marcher sur les mains" au sens propre (et dans un contexte de trouble-fête/Diego), * et non dans je ne sais quel sens figuré.


----------



## agatheand

Merci, Roméo.


----------



## JClaudeK

Il marchait sur les mains (au sens propre du terme)  pour attirer l'attention des autres,  la détourner  de Diego.


----------



## agatheand

Merci JClaudek.
Bon, je suis convaincue.
Evidemment il marchait sur les mains quand il était un garçon pour montrer qu'il savait faire des chose que les autres ne faisaient pas. Il marche sur ses mains à present pour attirer l'attentions des autres. Il invite les autre à marcher sur les mains ("marcher sur les mains, c’est ce qu’il proposerait en quelque sorte aux paysans de son village en juillet 1936"), pour leur proposer quelque chose de bizarre mais quand même meilleur de ce que leur propose Diego.
Merci.


----------



## SergueiL

Au vu du contexte, je reste sur ma position : adolescent, José marchait sur les mains, littéralement, il faisait l'acrobate pour se faire remarquer de ses camarades. Adulte il s'oppose au maire en jouant les trolls (avant l'heure) pendant les réunions politiques, mais à moins que ce ne soit écrit noir sur blanc, je ne crois pas qu'il marchait vraiment sur les mains pendant ces réunions, pour moi l'auteur fait un rapprochement entre ces deux faits pour des raisons narratives, pour tisser un lien entre les deux époques.
J'en conclus que "marcher sur les mains" dans la seconde époque n'est pas employé au sens propre, avec pour preuve : "marcher sur les mains, c’est ce qu'il proposerait *en quelque sorte* aux paysans de son village en juillet 1936".


----------



## Roméo31

Lorsqu'il s'agit d'interpréter un texte, il ne suffit pas d'invoquer seulement son propre argument de texte quand il existe un argument de texte invoqué en faveur d'une position différente. Il convient de faire la balance entre l'un et l'autre.

Or, au cas particulier l'argument tiré de "en quelque sorte" ne contrebalance pas celui tiré du passage ci-dessous, lequel, qui plus est, se situe, lui, 3 ou quatre après l'expression à interpréter ("marcher sur les mains")

José avait


> "un mépris incoercible qui l'amenait à *se livrer à des impertinences dès qu'il se trouvait à son contact [au contact de Diego].  Imiter des caquètements pendant les réunions que Diego organisait, faire les cornes du diable en chantant rumba la rumba la rumba la, ou lever Ledoigt à la manière d'un écolier pour déclarer Avant tout effort, un conseil, mangez du perroquet !* le jetaient dans des joies enfantines que les villageois, vigoureusement, réprouvaient.
> Et Diego ne supportaient pas ces accrocs apportés à sa mâle autorité, *qui le blessaient bien davantage que de sérieuses et très argumentées mises en cause*.



D'après ce que fait José dès qu'il se trouve en présence de Diego (cf. les mots soulignés dans le 1er § cité ci-dessus), comment croire qu'il marche sur les mains au sens figuré (quel serait-il d'ailleurs ?)  et non au sens propre ?


----------



## SergueiL

Sincèrement, je ne vois pas dans cet extrait où se loge l'argument de texte qui accréditerait une lecture au sens propre de "marcher sur les mains" dans toutes ses occurrences. José fait effectivement des facéties pendant les réunions politiques et invite les paysans à faire de même, il pourrait tout aussi bien marcher sur les mains, cela irait dans le sens du récit, mais, dans l'hypothèse où ce passage est cité dans son intégralité, je ne vois nulle part écrit que lui ou d'autres le font réellement.

Dans le cas contraire, comment comprendre "en quelque sorte" ?

Le sens figuré, auquel l'auteur nous prépare en rappelant une scène de l'adolescence de José (où ses acrobaties sont clairement décrites), est tout simplement "faire des loufoqueries", peut-être inspiré par "marcher sur la tête" qui est plus habituel.

Je finis sur un dernier argument : j'imagine difficilement qu'on puisse proposer à tout un chacun de marcher sur les mains au sens propre pour troubler une réunion politique, ce n'est pas un talent qui est à la portée de tout le monde, à l'inverse de caqueter ou de chanter.


----------



## JClaudeK

Reprenons les deux passages où on parle de "marcher sur les mains" qu'il faut distinguer:

_1) - Mais ses moyens sont faibles. Il ne lui reste qu'une seule issue: "jouer le trouble-fête, autrement dit marcher sur les mains, autrement dit refuser de marcher dans les combines de Diego".
2) - tous voulaient marcher sur les mains comme lui (marcher sur les mains, c’est ce qu’il proposerait en quelque sorte aux paysans de son village en juillet 1936)_

Pour moi, José, lui, marche réellement sur les mains _pendant les réunions que Diego organisait_ (cf. N°1), d'une part pour perturber les réunions, d'autre part pour manifester (symboliquement) son opposition à Diego.

Ce que José propose aux paysans, ce n'est pas de l'imiter pour de bon (c'est à dire marcher réellement sur les mains, ils en seraient incapables) mais de s'opposer à Diego. Dans le N°2, "marcher sur les mains" est effectivement à comprendre au sens figuré.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous !

Sergueil,

 L'argument de texte dont je parle, c'est celui que vous tentez de tirer de la présence de la locution adverbiale "en quelque sorte" (= "pour ainsi dire", "d'une certaine manière") dans un passage autre que celui qui a été soumis par  Agatheand. Il ne s'agit pas d'un argument de texte  tiré du passage que je cite dans mon message n° 11, qui ne contient pas cette locution.



> Sincèrement, je ne vois pas dans cet extrait où se loge l'argument de texte qui accréditerait une lecture au sens propre de "marcher sur les mains" dans toutes ses occurrences.



Je n'ai pas écrit que "marcher sur les mains" devait être pris au sens propre dans *toutes* ses occurrences. Je pense, comme JClaudeK, qu'il faut distinguer le sens propre à lui donner *dans le passage soumis* et le sens figuré dans lequel il convient de l'interpréter dans une autre partie du roman.


----------



## SergueiL

On avance, on avance, nous sommes presque d'accord, d’autant plus que vous dites avec JClaudeK que "marcher sur les mains" peut admettre ici un sens figuré, ce qui n'était pas gagné. 
Dans le passage initialement soumis _"Il ne lui reste qu'une seule issue: "jouer le trouble-fête, autrement dit marcher sur les mains"_ qui se déroule en 36, le narrateur n'emploie dans un premier temps cette expression qu'à propos de José, qui en effet marche peut-être sur les mains au sens propre pendant les réunions politiques. Le rapprochement qui suit : _"marcher sur les mains, c’est ce qu’il proposerait en quelque sorte aux paysans de son village en juillet 1936_" crée la confusion car dans le même mouvement, une même expression est employée au sens propre pour un personnage central et au sens figuré pour des personnages secondaires. En bref, José marche sur les mains et propose aux paysans de marcher sur les mains mais sans marcher sur les mains. Agatheand pouvait légitimement se poser la question.


----------



## Roméo31

J'étais presque certain que vous alliez dire "on avance", parce que j'ai pensé qu'en effet on progressait... Ah la bonne heure !


----------



## agatheand

Bonjour, 
avant tout excusez moi si je ne reponds qu'aujourd'hui e merci Roméo31, SergueiL, JClaudeK, pour vos commentaires tous très interessants.
Si je comprends bien, vous croyez qu'on devrait prendre l'expression au sens propre pour José et au sens figuré pour les paysans. Je crois pouvoir être d'accord avec vous. Reste pourtant la question de la traduction en italien. Mais celle ci c'est à moi de la résoudre.
Merci et bonne journée,
Agathe


----------

